# [A] Shattrath: Levelstopp-Projekt "from Classic to End"



## iamvirgin (18. April 2014)

*"from Classic to End"*

Du suchst eine Gilde, welche nicht dem Ideal der neumodigen Welt von Warcraft nachläuft? Du willst wieder richtig Spaß am Spiel haben und mit Gleichgesinnten längst vergangene Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen? Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig.

Wir, die Levelstopp-Gilde "from Classic to End" vom Server Shattrath, wollen dir all dies bieten und noch viel mehr. Unter anderem wollen wir gemeinsam durch alte Instanzen und Raids schreiten, fernab von Erfolgsdruck und der Gier nach dem besten Equipment. Um unsere Mitstreiter näher an einander zu führen, wollen wir Events schaffen um die Gemeinschaft zu stärken und festigen. Daher wird SPAß und GEMEINSCHAFT bei uns groß geschrieben und wir legen sehr großen Wert auf einen guten Umgang untereinander. Jeder soll sich in dieser Gilde wohl fühlen und mit Spaß und Freude an der Sache mitwirken.

Jetzt erstmal was zu unserer noch kleinen Gilde, die Gilde wurde am 12.04.2014 gegründet, somit stehen wir am Anfang unserer hoffentlich langen Zeit. Bei einem gemütlichen Beisammensein kam uns die Idee, da schon einige von uns an solchen Projekten teilgenommen haben, welche jedoch gescheiter sind, ein neues Projekt in die Welt zu rufen. Aus Fehlern anderer haben wir gelernt und probieren nun eine Gilde in die Welt zu rufen, wo genau diese Fehler nicht auftreten werden. 
Unser momentaner Levelstopp liegt bei Level 20. Eine Aufhebung des Levelstopp wird erst erfolgen, sobald wir neue Mitstreiter gefunden und in unsere Gemeinschaft eingebracht haben. Bis zu Ende des Addons Classic, oder wie es viele eher als die Starter-Edition kennen, werden wir noch in zwei weiteren Levelbereichen einen Stopp einlegen(Level 40 und Level 60).

Haben wir dich neugierig gemacht und du denkst, dass du dich genau mit einem solchen Projekt identifizieren kannst. Worauf wartest du dann noch. Wir würden uns sehr über eine Bewerbung von dir freuen. Kontakt zu uns findest du auf unserer Homepage:

http://wowgilden.net/fromclassictoend

Unsere Ansprechpartner Ingame sind:
Iamvirginirl
Galnus
Rilo
Ajamee


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Iamvirginirl - from Classic to End


----------



## Illiya (17. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein kleines Update  

Unser aktueller LvL-Stop liegt bei 56 und wir machen bald unsere ersten Schritte in den Classic Raid geschmolzener Kern. Für weitere Infos schaut einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei. Wir würden uns freuen  

Ich selbst wollte mich noch mal bedanken. Bin froh Teil dieser Gilde zu sein. Es war bisher schon eine super Zeit und ich freue mich auf alles was noch kommt


----------



## Illiya (5. August 2014)

*Update*

*Neuigkeiten

*Wir sind im Moment aktiv dabei MC und AQ 20 zu raiden. Bald geht es dann auch in den Pechschwingenhort.
Alle Raids laufen wir zur Zeit mit Level 56 um mehr Teamplay und Spannung in den Raid-Content zubekommen.

*Suche*

Desweiteren werden bei uns noch viele Klassen gesucht, die Skillung könnt ihr natürlich freiwählen. Uns geht es nicht um Raiderfolge und das perfekte Setup, sondern einfach um den Spielspaß und dazu gehört nun mal, dass man eine Klasse spielt, welche einem die meiste Freude bereitet.

*Kontakt*

Die Gildenleitung könnt ihr Ingame unter folgendenen Namen erreichen und euch näher zu erkundigen:

Galnus
Rilo
Mausél
Balthåzar
Tetch

Desweiteren kann man sich auf unserer Homepage bewerben/vorstellen und einen kleinen Einblick in unser Gildengeschehen bekommen.

http://wowgilden.net/fromclassictoend


----------



## Illiya (8. September 2014)

*Neuigkeiten

*Nach dem wir nun erfolgreich "Der geschmolzener Kern" und "Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj" aufgeräumt haben, sind wir nun aktiv im "Pechschwingenhort" unterwegs.
Wir sind aber auch nebenbei immer noch im "geschmolzener Kern" und "Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj" anzutreffen.
Die Gildengeschichte geht nun schon in die 3 Phase, mehr darüber wirst du dann im Gildenforum lesen können.

*Aktueller Stopp*

Level 60

*Suche*

Desweiteren werden bei uns noch viele Klassen gesucht, die Skillung könnt ihr natürlich freiwählen. Uns geht es nicht um Raiderfolge und das perfekte Setup, sondern einfach um den Spielspaß und dazu gehört nun mal dazu, dass man seine Klasse spielt, welche einem die meiste Freude bereitet.
Schaut am besten bei uns vorbei um zuschauen was noch gebraucht wird!

*Kontakt*

Ihr könnt uns Ingame unter folgendenen Namen erreichen und euch näher zu erkundigen.

Galnus (GunoX#2203)
Rilo
Mausél
Tetch (Enphadei#2919)

Desweiteren kann man sich auf unserer Homepage bewerben/vorstellen und einen kleinen Eindruck in unser Gildengeschehen bekommen.

http://wowgilden.net/fromclassictoend


----------

